# Nswabc 2011 Results



## schooey (28/8/11)

After 2 huge days of of judging, 328 entries were put to the test and the winners have been decided, but First of all some thanks need to be given...

Firstly, thanks to all the volunteers that travelled far and wide to come up to God's own country and help us put this show on; your efforts are very much appreciated, and as a club we can't thank you enough. Thanks also to all the HUB members who also pulled together in a massive effort to make this all happen.

Next, we can't thank Hunter Beer Co (Potters Brewery) enough for their generosity in providing us with a venue to host the event. Keith and his staff really couldn't do enough for us and without their support this whole gig would have not been possible. we thank Keith's boss, Hamish, for his support of the betterment of Craft Beer and Brewing in the Hunter and beyond. If you haven't been to hunter Beer Co lately, I suggest you get there soon to enjoy one of the great craft beer venues here in paradise.

A huge thanks also to Mark's Home Brew for his massive effort in putting together the BOS prize. A true one of a kind that the lucky winner will treasure for a lifetime no doubt. Also for the other assistance, financial and organisational that Mark has provided to this comp.

Thanks most go also to Murray's Brewery for their kind support of the NSWABC 2011. Murray's have kindly donated the second half of the BOS prize which will see the lucky brewer travelling to Murray's to brew a commercial batch of their BOS winning beer. Once brewed, this beer will be released at the Bitter & Twisted Beer festival and other selected venues. more details to follow soon. We thank Murray's for their continued support of HUB and invite anyone reading to get your butt up there now the weather is warming up and enjoy some great beers in a great location.

Thanks also to our other category sponsors listed in the results pages. It's great to see businesses supporting Craft Beer in NSW.

And lastly, thank you to all the entrants that put a beer into the NSWABC 2011. Without your efforts and support, none of this would have been possible. We wish all qualifiers the best of luck in the upcoming AABC to be held in Adelaide in October.

Scoresheets will be mailed this week for non-prize winners. people who have taken out a category may be a few days later due to our trophies not being ready until around Wednesday this week, but should be out before the end of the week. All category winners will be invited to re-brew their beer to serve at Bitter and Twisted on the frst weeken in November. More details will be emailed to those concerned.

My sincere apologies if their are any glaring mistakes in the results; it's late and I've been staring at this screen for way too much time this weekend, and I'm only human. If you have any issues with the results, or your scoresheets, please feel free to contact us at [email protected] we will probably refrain from entering into any disagreements here, or anywhere else in public as it is very unbecoming of the hobby.

once again, on behalf of the Hunter United Brewers, I thank all involved for their efforts, and congratulate all the winners on their success.

Cheers,

Tony Kilpatrick
Secretary- Hunter United Brewers

View attachment NSWABC_2011_Results.pdf


----------



## DJR (28/8/11)

Thanks to the judges, always good to have these comps run professionally and successfully. And good work to those that got awards.

Category 15's results look all messed up, like it was sorted by subclass rather than points - might want to fix that.

Good work Joe V - somehow not quite winning on points but winning the BOS round


----------



## schooey (28/8/11)

DJR said:


> Thanks to the judges, always good to have these comps run professionally and successfully. And good work to those that got awards.
> 
> Category 15's results look all messed up, like it was sorted by subclass rather than points - might want to fix that.
> 
> Good work Joe V - somehow not quite winning on points but winning the BOS round



Ahh there had to be something... :facepalm:

All fixed now. Re; The BOS, therein lies the beauty of the BOS round. All category winners are put on the table and judged together to achieve parity.


----------



## Bubba Q (28/8/11)

Congrats to the place getters. I was chuffed that some of mine went better than I expected but not so chuffed when others didnt. Thats just how it is I suppose.


----------



## Josh (28/8/11)

Wow, they got posted quickly, I expected to check the results tomorrow at work. Thanks Schooey.

Pretty chuffed to get first place in Strong Stout. I brewed that Russian Imperial Stout for my son, William who was born in January. He even helped oversee the mash, and didn't he love it!


----------



## MattC (29/8/11)

WOW that was quick, thanks Schooey for your swift posting of the results.

Firstly a massive thanks to Schooey and the rest of the HUB's for their organisation of this comp, fantastic!! Such a great opportunity to recieve some quality feedback for my beers. Also thanks to Mark from Mark's HB for taking delivery of my entries and thanks to all the sponsors who have put up some fantastic prizes.

Im pretty chuffed with my results this year and will be eagerly waiting for my judging sheets. 

Congrats to Joe, awesome prize for BOS. 

Congrats to Barry for Champion Brewer, almost got you!

_On a side note, I decided to only send in one of each bottle. Is there anyway of determining if the two beers I placed 1st in were in the BOS round?_

Cheers


----------



## schooey (29/8/11)

MattC said:


> Congrats to Barry for Champion Brewer, almost got you!
> 
> _On a side note, I decided to only send in one of each bottle. Is there anyway of determining if the two beers I placed 1st in were in the BOS round?_
> 
> Cheers



Hi Matt,

Yes, you almost did get Barry, and due to my not so good adding up, there was only one point in it... you did indeed score 12 points. As for the BOS round, I was pretty busy doing the data entry, but I know for sure your Porter was included, but I'm not sure about the ESB.


----------



## mikk (29/8/11)

Nice work HUB, & thanks to all the sponsors/Potters/Murrays/Marks Home Brew for all the hard work. And a big thanks for getting the results up so fast- I'm sure everyone was dying to see their results as much as i was...

Hope it was a good event for all those involved, & congrats to all the winners & placers.

Mikk.


----------



## petesbrew (29/8/11)

Great work to all involved. Thanks for getting the results up so quickly.
Congrats to the winners (doh! missed a place by 1.5 points for my Belgian Blonde!  )
And now I know not to enter my vienna lager into the Castle Hill comp!


----------



## beer slayer (29/8/11)

To Tony Keith Mark Dave and all the HUB'S

Thanks very much for a great couple days at Potters, what a great venue.It was a couple of hard days judging
but I loved every minute of it. Thanks for the great prizes offered ESPECIALLY my BOS prize I was absolutely shocked 
when I won. A big thanks for Mark for organising it and a big thanks to Shaun at Murrays for filling it with one off the best
drops in the country I'm sure I will enjoy it when I get the courage to open it. It will be a big drink.

A big thanks to all the Judges and stewards they all did a great job. Congrats to all the place getters. It just shows 
great passion and commitment that us homebrewers have in creating great beers. Well done to Barry for being 
Champion brewer.

Once again thanks to Tony and the crew for putting a great comp together and looking forward to 
next year.
Thanks
Joe
:beerbang:


----------



## warra48 (29/8/11)

Thanks to all for organising and sponsoring this competition. Much appreciated.

I entered my first ever beer in a competition, although I had to enter it in an out of style class, as there was no class for American Amber Ale.
In spite of it not being one of my best brews (didn't really have any others ready), and being out of style, I still managed to score a pleasing 53 points, which I'm happy with, compared to the points distribution overall.

One thing, I have no idea of the scoring system. Can anyone enlighten us on that or point to where I can find it?
Also, how do we get our judges notes back?


----------



## Murcluf (29/8/11)

Congrats to Greg Lee for your 1st and 3rd good to see your still brewing champ.


----------



## Korev (29/8/11)

well done Joe - awesome result

P1


----------



## unterberg (29/8/11)

Congratulations to all the winners and thanks to everyone who was involved. 
Special thanks to Tony for his big effort in organizing and also for driving me around both days ;-)

I will try to get some pictures up here soon.


----------



## unterberg (29/8/11)

warra48 said:


> Thanks to all for organising and sponsoring this competition. Much appreciated.
> 
> I entered my first ever beer in a competition, although I had to enter it in an out of style class, as there was no class for American Amber Ale.
> In spite of it not being one of my best brews (didn't really have any others ready), and being out of style, I still managed to score a pleasing 53 points, which I'm happy with, compared to the points distribution overall.
> ...



Scoresheet will be post end of the week and the score sheets can be found here: BJCP scoresheet.
The results are basically the sum of 2 score sheets. So divide your score by 2 and thats the score out of 50 your beer got.


----------



## Brend0 (29/8/11)

This as my first year in the comp as I hav e only been brewing for 18months or so. I am pretty happy with 4th for IPA and 7th of Porter with a score of 75! :beer:


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (29/8/11)

Congrats All. 

When are you guys going to bar Barry from entering? Congrats on another excellent result - wish I could have made it up for judging.


----------



## christopher.whitten (29/8/11)

Dear HUB & associated supporters of home brewing,

Many thanks to all those involved in the coordination and running of this event. Without your time and effort, we would just share our spoils on those who do not appreciate fine beer.

Congrats to the ESB boys on the clean sweep, namely Joe (BOS) and Barry (Champion Brewer) and my former best mate and brewing partner Mick (runnner up BOS) for their outstanding results. Mick, I told you can put two names of the entry forms!

Finally, Joe...Mick and I in a fantasising moment said that if we won BOS, we would share it at an ESB meeeting with all our brethren who taught us everything we know. I think you should do that as well!

See you Friday!

Wit


----------



## Tony (29/8/11)

Ahhh Jonny... if we baned the good old B-52 from entering, it would halve the enteries.

Barry keeps us all on our toes at comp time 

A big thanks to all the folks involved in the running of the comp...... without the work you put in we whouldnt have a comp.

and congrats to all the brewers!

Beer is the winner


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/11)

Interesting to see what the oppo is going to be at the Nats (If Allah smileth upon me at our State Judging in a couple of weeks) - looks fearsome  I've saved the PDF and it will be perused closely up here as part of the battle plan. h34r: 

Couple of points:


I see the organisation and heavy lifting in this comp is clearly Hunter-oriented. Shows where the strength is and having recently visited I'm not at all surprised.
What are the scores out of? I'm more used to the "out of 50" system
Is Dick Sharpe a porn star or is it just my dirty mind? :lol:
Well done all placegetters. What was the prize that Mark put up?


----------



## asis (29/8/11)

Bribie G said:


> Interesting to see what the oppo is going to be at the Nats (If Allah smileth upon me at our State Judging in a couple of weeks) - looks fearsome  I've saved the PDF and it will be perused closely up here as part of the battle plan. h34r:
> 
> Couple of points:
> 
> ...



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...80&start=80 Post 85 Bribie, it was damn impressive :beer:


----------



## NickB (29/8/11)

Well done to all the winners, place-getters, entrants and organising committee. Now, let's see if the QLD crew can give you guys a run for your money in the Nationals this year 

Bribie - I believe the scores are a sum of the two judges scores, so halve them to get the average score. Oh, and Dick Sharpe FTW. 

Cheers


----------



## Brewman_ (29/8/11)

To all those involved,



Great comp, and a tremendous effort to get the results posted so quickly, that has taken some seriously hard work.



Fear_n_loath


----------



## Tony (29/8/11)

NickB said:


> Now, let's see if the QLD crew can give you guys a run for your money in the Nationals this year



yeah yeah......


----------



## NickB (29/8/11)

Tony said:


> yeah yeah......



Thems Jousting Words. Bring your lances fellas...


----------



## bigfridge (29/8/11)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> When are you guys going to bar Barry from entering? Congrats on another excellent result - wish I could have made it up for judging.



Never !

It is Barry's entry fees that pay for the judges lunch .... ON BOTH DAYS !

Apart from that, Barry has been supporting home brewing and beer comps for as long as I can remember. He has judged at each NSW Championships for at least the last 15 years, and most of the Nationals.

Not only that, he has a ripping senseof humor. Here in the Hunter he is well remembered for the time when he heard that a local brewer was giving up brewing.

"When's the intervention?" Barry demanded


----------



## Stuster (29/8/11)

Great work up there, Hunter folk. Glad to see a good comp was run and a good turn out. Well done to all the judges and especially the organisers.

And well done to Barry again. Good to see somebody running him close though.


----------



## Greg Lee (29/8/11)

Hey Murcluf, thanks mate, hope all you blokes from the Barossa are good. Yea, still brewing, (lucky that beer was in the APA cat and not the PA, otherwise would have got jack) had a good year off doing 'proper' brews, with moving to the east coast etc (Batemans Bay, nice...) but now right back into it. Doing experiments for the mash paddle at the moment, drinking one now, way too light though...so will have to keep trying...bugger

Anyway, thanks to all the organisers for the NSW state comp, sounds like the perfect weekend away, would have loved to have been there! hopefully next year


----------



## Muggus (29/8/11)

Wow! That was quick. Well done guys! Turned out rather smoothly in the end.

Rather piss poor effort by yours truely...maybe next year i'll actually brew some decent beer.


----------



## schooey (29/8/11)

Just a quick note... there are probably around a hundred beers still in the coolroom at Potters. If anyone is wishing to collect some samples and can get there before I do at lunchtime tomorrow, you're welcome to grab as many as you want. Even just for the bottles. Just see Keith in the brewery or if you turn up while I'm there you can give me a hand to clean up a bit....


----------



## Tim (30/8/11)

Thanks everyone who was involved in running the comp. I submitted a beer with a taint that I couldn't quite put my finger on and was looking for feedback. Surprisingly the beer still scored a reasonable 67.5.

I might put a few bottles of all my brews over the next year aside and give the comp a decent go next year. Looking forward top the judging sheets so I can work out what my taint is!

Tim


----------



## schooey (30/8/11)

schooey said:


> Just a quick note... there are probably around a hundred beers still in the coolroom at Potters. If anyone is wishing to collect some samples and can get there before I do at lunchtime tomorrow, you're welcome to grab as many as you want. Even just for the bottles. Just see Keith in the brewery or if you turn up while I'm there you can give me a hand to clean up a bit....



Since I'm now tied up all day in the bowels of Newcastle's biggest shithole, you now have until tomorrow morning to grab some beers... so if you can make it out this arvo, get into it!


----------



## Mikedub (30/8/11)

Congrats Barry, and thanks to all those involved, 

if brewing could get any better, its entering a well run comp like this,


----------



## MattC (9/9/11)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has received their score sheets yet? Was planning a re-brew for the nats and would love to tweak the recipe a little as per the judges comments.

Cheers


----------



## schooey (9/9/11)

Hi Guys,

Results and certificates for all non-winners were posted on the 31/8. The only results left to go out are the 14 people who won a category or two or three... This is due to me organising trophies and prizes and getting them packed into boxes. Some left yesterday, the others will be leaving today. You should see them early next week.

Also, those who did win a category will be recieving an email very soon about details for the Bitter & Twisted Festival and the opportunity of presenting your winning beer there.

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## MattC (9/9/11)

Thanks Schooey, and once again mate, cheers for your efforts.


----------



## MattC (16/9/11)

schooey said:


> The only results left to go out are the 14 people who won a category or two or three... This is due to me organising trophies and prizes and getting them packed into boxes. Some left yesterday, the others will be leaving today. You should see them early next week.



Hi Folks, can any people who may have placed in a cat. confirm whether they have recieved any feedback sheets etc? As Tony mentioned the last of the score sheets etc left last friday. I am very concerned that the postal service in my area has lost a parcel with my name on it.

Cheers


----------



## Greg Lee (16/9/11)

Dont worry Matt, i've seen nothing either (i'm on the south coast) they'll come eventually...


----------



## Barry (16/9/11)

Nothing so far, so the PO is working at full PO speed.


----------



## MattC (16/9/11)

Thanks Grego and Barry, thats reassuring. If you knew the trouble I have had in past with parcels going missing, you would understand. All good!!

Cheers


----------



## schooey (19/9/11)

Just an update guys (sorry I missed this until now), there was a delay with some of the parcels being posted but they have *ALL*been sent as of today. If you do not recieve them by Wednesday, please let me know here or at [email protected]

Also, just waiting on the finer details of the presenting of your beers at Bitter & Twisted before sending you out an info email. Hopefully that will be tonight. As it will be coming from a public mailer, please check your trash as well.

Apologies for any inconvenience and I hope this does not interrupt your brewing plans for AABC or for B&T.

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## KillerRx4 (19/9/11)

Hey Schooey, do you know if there are any drop off points for NSW entries into AABC?


----------



## schooey (19/9/11)

I'm not sure, might be best to contact the organisers and see if they have anything in mind.


----------



## the_new_darren (19/9/11)

Good to see Barry still going strong.

cheers

the_new_darren


----------



## MattC (21/9/11)

Received my feedback sheets today and two fantastic glasses for 1st in Cat. thanks to all judges and organisers.

Can anyone confirm that 2nd and 3rd places do not recieve prizes only certificates?

cheers


----------



## schooey (21/9/11)

Sorry Matt, winner takes all only....  There are also some vouchers and other details for category winners that are still being finalised. Should be to the tune of about $50/win.

I can confiram, at this stage, the HUB stand at the Bitter and Twisted Festival will be going ahead. All category winners will be asked to re-brew a corny of their winning beer (or something else if time doesn't permit) for the festival. What do you get out of it? Free entry into the festival for the two days as well as some bonus beer tickets to try other beers at the festival. So if you won a category, and you want to attend, get brewing!

Details soon...


----------



## Tony (21/9/11)

Ahhhhh i was very happy to find a box at my place yesterday

Contains a lovely glass trophy with "BEST PALE ALE" etched in the front (which will take a proud place at my bar) and all score sheets returned.

Great trophy, great judge feedback, obviously provided by a great club from a well run comp!!!!!!!!!

WELL DONE HUB and thankyou! 

:super: :super: :icon_cheers:


----------



## unterberg (23/9/11)

MattC said:


> Received my feedback sheets today and two fantastic glasses for 1st in Cat. thanks to all judges and organisers.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that 2nd and 3rd places do not recieve prizes only certificates?
> 
> cheers




Yep. Only certificates for 2nd and 3rd.

Max


----------



## MattC (19/10/11)

Coming up to a month since this post, thought I would ask if there are any further developments on the prizes etc?

Cheers



schooey said:


> Sorry Matt, winner takes all only....  There are also some vouchers and other details for category winners that are still being finalised. Should be to the tune of about $50/win.
> 
> I can confiram, at this stage, the HUB stand at the Bitter and Twisted Festival will be going ahead. All category winners will be asked to re-brew a corny of their winning beer (or something else if time doesn't permit) for the festival. What do you get out of it? Free entry into the festival for the two days as well as some bonus beer tickets to try other beers at the festival. So if you won a category, and you want to attend, get brewing!
> 
> Details soon...


----------



## MattC (21/10/11)

Bump!!


----------



## MattC (3/2/12)

schooey said:


> Sorry Matt, winner takes all only....  There are also some vouchers and other details for category winners that are still being finalised. Should be to the tune of about $50/win.



Well I think the time for waiting and hoping that these "VOUCHERS" will one day turn up has long passed!! As we are now past 4 months since this post, I really feel that a massive please explain is overdue from the Hunter United Brewers. I have tried in vain to contact Schooey and also the HUB Club President but to no evail. Due to the lack of communication it really leaves one to assume that something untoward has occurred. 

Would anyone who has anything to say on this issue like to chime in at all?????

Cheers


----------



## MattC (4/2/12)

I have been contacted by the HUB President who is attempting to resolve this issue.

Cheers


----------

